# Engine cranks over but refuses to start when cold.



## bboyce (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry, I I tried searching but didn't come up with anything, so direct me if you know the thread. 

Anyways...battery was relocated to the trunk. I chased a bad ground for quite some time. The car cranked over really slow and refused to crank on occasion. I traced a bad ground and got the car to crank over great. It started great for a week, then this morning it took about 2 minutes of solid cranking to get it to start. It has been raining this past week so I figured it was just because the car had not been started for a week or two. However tonight, after driving the car all day and it starting right up...it would not start again. I cranked it literally until the battery had no more juice when it barely fired up. It got me barely got me home. 

Why is it doing this? Car has always started right up until today. Even when I got home after a 20 minute drive I turned the key 5 times and it didn't even turn over..it took quite a few tires for it to even crank now. No check engine lights or anything alarming is on. Could it be my fuel pump or what?

Hope I can get this figured out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check your fuel pressure. There's a port right on the front of the fuel rail to do it. 58# is our stock pressure


----------

